# Cant Root Again



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

so, i was on shifter, and leaked ota , used *R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R Root for the BIONIC to get back to stock, and now i can not root,*
*in linux, windows 32, 64, tried manual root, get to *[email protected]_targa/usr/share/icons/gnome/16x16/emotes/face-uncertain.pngdata/local/tmp$ ./zergRush

[**] Zerg rush - Android 2.2/2.3 local root
[**] © 2011 Revolutionary. All rights reserved.

[**] Parts of code from Gingerbreak, © 2010-2011 The Android Exploid Crew.

[-] Cannot copy boomsh.: Permission denied
[email protected]_targa/usr/share/icons/gnome/16x16/emotes/face-uncertain.pngdata/local/tmp$

tied windows, pete's root.
tryed linux
droid easy root, i get perm denied
tried motoRooter "Waiting for device to be put in correct usb mode"
and same with R3l3asedRoot

yes i have flashed back to stock Several times, with linux, and windows.
yes usb debugging is one,
yes it is in correct mode, pc mode for linux, and tried charge only,
windows have tried that all cause i couldnt remember which one was right

not sure if ive tryed releasedroot2.1 on windows yet, downloading it now, hopes are not high, but well see,
also jsut to note, ive gone from shifter to stock useing these methods quite a few times, and never had this problem beofre

and i tried to flash the ota in stock recovery, and it failed cause kernels dont match, but we all know that, but at this point was trying just about anythingn
incase i didnt state it 2.1 on linux hangs and give this error [**] Zerg rush - Android 2.2/2.3 local root
[**] (C) 2011 Revolutionary. All rights reserved.

[**] Parts of code from Gingerbreak, (C) 2010-2011 The Android Exploid Crew.

[-] Cannot copy boomsh.: Permission denied
*** ERROR - Phone may not have been rooted ***
Try rebooting your phone and running this again to root it.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Shits weak.

Delete boomsh with a file manager.

Should be in
/data/local/

Try google too ;-)


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Shits weak.
> 
> Delete boomsh with a file manager.
> 
> ...


Shits weak?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Shits weak?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Dont mind that, I was watching grammas boy, not a related comment. Just comical interjection.
But. . .
Did it work?


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Dont mind that, I was watching grammas boy, not a related comment. Just comical interjection.
> But. . .
> Did it work?


Monkey?...
Sit on my face eeerrr booop beeep ( my horrific attempt of robot voice in word form)

Awesome movie! 
Yes it worked, thanks man

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

